# Cop shoots himself after gun-safety lesson



## ENGINEERS WIFE (30 Nov 2008)

Cop shoots himself after gun-safety lesson
Ohio police chief injured following bid to teach daughter about firearms

updated 4:17 a.m. MT, Sat., Nov. 29, 2008
MONROE, Ohio - A top cop mistakenly shot himself in the thigh after giving his daughter a lesson in gun safety, police said. 

Middletown police Chief Greg Schwarber, 54, was preparing to clean his Glock .45-caliber pistol on Friday and didn't realize the gun was still loaded, according to a police report.

Written by officers from neighboring Monroe, the report said the bullet entered Schwarber's leg just above the knee.


When officers arrived, they found the chief lying on the floor with a towel covering his leg. Schwarber was taken to a hospital for treatment.

The hospital had no record of Schwarber being treated or admitted. A home phone number for him couldn't be found.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/27963920/


----------



## 1feral1 (30 Nov 2008)

Thought is was a Glock even before I read.


----------



## Thompson_JM (1 Dec 2008)

I still dont understand how this is possible....

other then through pure carelessness....

I own a Glock... it would take a special kind of stupid for me to shoot myself with it.....


----------



## 1feral1 (1 Dec 2008)

Hey Tommy, its the 'trigger within the trigger', and involves someone putting their finger thru the trigger guard when holstering, or removing the pistol from the holster. We all know as trained soldiers, your finger stays out, and runs along side it, but others forget. In traditional handguns, there is an unlikely going to be a UD (although not a safe prac), in Glocks, this is not the case.

Carelessness, unfamiliarity, complaciency, and poor trg = UDs.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Thompson_JM (1 Dec 2008)

Fair enough.  

I can understand that.  

so basically it comes down to him being a knob.... 

that being said, the day i AD into my own leg is the day I have a firesale on all my firearms....


----------



## Pelorus (1 Dec 2008)

In somewhat related news, Giants' wide receiver Plaxico Burress also managed to shoot himself in the thigh over the weekend with a Glock.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20081201/ap_on_sp_fo_ne/fbn_giants_burress_shot;_ylt=As3lijhpvKCvKh03urZfEiis0NUE


----------



## Thompson_JM (3 Dec 2008)

So much for "Safe Action" Pistols.......


more proof that some people should never carry, hold, own or even look at firearms...


----------

